# Best Flowering Plants besides Orchids



## dartfrogs3 (Jul 30, 2010)

What is the best flowering plants to get for a 20 or 30 gallon viv? I never seem to be any good with orchids, so I wanted something else that would bloom. What about things like marigolds... can you have them with frogs?


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Episcia is a nice looking plant that flowers and does well in vivs. Also looks nice when not flowering.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Begonia schultzei is a great choice, IMO.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Any of the yellow flowering African begonias, Peperomia resedaeflora, Monocostus uniflorus, Begonia themae and its hybrids, Impatiens repens, various Sinningia sp., and various orchids are all reliable bloomers for me.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I know one but it is a terrestrial orchid. It's called ludisia discolor and it is inexpensive and have very nice foliage. If you plant it under bright light the color gets bleached out though

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Gesneriads are some of your best bets. Episcia lilacina, Nautilocalyx (any), Amalophyllon, Kohleria amabilis....


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I really like my columnea


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Second vote for Columnea


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have african violets in most of my tanks. They are cheap, propagate incredibly fast, and come in a wide variety of colors. They are almost always in bloom under bright lighting. My favorite has pale green leaves with purple and white variegated ruffly flowers. It does incredibly well. It split into 3 plants from leaves that broke and I left sitting around the plant.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Getchyou some pleurothallid orchids. Most of the common pleurothallids are easy and bloom often if you give them steady conditions with moderate light + humidity + perfect drainage + air circulation.

I think marigolds might poison your frogs.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) bromeliads
2) begonias
3) bromeliads
4) begonias
5) bromeliads
6) begonias

No marigolds, not a rainforest plant. Some of what people grow as "annuals" can work, but bear in mind, morning glories and nasturtiums can be quite aggressive.

Now, in a big tank, the bedding impatiens will work, but it does not like wet feet. For a frog set up your real best bets for flowering plants are what you've been told:

--yellow-flowered African begonias;
--episcias;
--mini African violets;
--columneas.

and I will add--small anthurium and guzmania cultivars (inflorescence lasts a looong time...)


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

hypostatic said:


> I really like my columnea


I really like _your_ columnea


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Columnea carnival is great. I think it's been flowering for the last 2-3 weeks in my viv


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Or if you want blue...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs.html

Parochetus communis and commelina communis have been a success, but I think blue impaitens and evolvus will work with a little work.

Ecbolium viride is about the only choice for a kinda turquoise flower... does well in a viv, gets a bit tall though. 

Veronica beccabunga might be an option since it is dang near semi aquatic, but it seems hard to source here in the USA. 

Many others in that thread I have yet to try


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

All of my begonias are almost constantly in bloom in most of my viv's. Begonia Rajah is my favorite.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

If you don't mind smaller flowers you could always consider some terrestrial or epiphytic _Utricularia_.


----------



## Kai (Mar 29, 2014)

Marigolds would end up being a bad choice because they would not do well in constant moisture. Plus I do remember hearing that they are toxic to animals, so how it may affect your frogs... Im not sure, but I wouldnt risk it. There are some orchids may do well, its just important to do your homework. Most pleurothallis need a cooler climate to thrive well... But there is a genus of pleurothallis called restrepia that does very well and.can bloom for long periods of time. Many species of bulbophyllum as well. Several varieties of begonia work well. spathiphyllum (just keep those in a small container to stunt growth). But truthfully, I wouldn't rely much on flowers and id just select plants with colorful foliage (since.that colors will last MUCH longer and make less of a mess of things in the tank)


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

hypostatic said:


> I really like my columnea


In love with this....might have to look around for some of these!!!


----------

